# need to add scroll bar for text box - how?



## dholmes60614 (Nov 13, 2008)

I am using Web Easy Pro and have variable length text on my pages. The way Web easy works is that I have to determine the longest page and make all pages that length. I would like to add a scroll bar for my variable length body of text so that I don't have to keep adjusting my page length. Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks
Doug


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Why do you have to do this? why not make the page liquid(not-fixed)? Anyway, post your code and we can help you, or a link to the site somewhere so we can see it and the code.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## dholmes60614 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have looked in Web Easy and unaware of how to make pages liquid. Would be great if I could. will post code soon. Don't have time right now

Cheers,

Doug


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

A liquid page usually means a page with "%" values for width/height rather than "px" values. If you post your code we can help and see if there is a way around the problem.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## dholmes60614 (Nov 13, 2008)

Appreciate the help. Here is the code for one page from web easy
<html lang="en">
<head>
<!-- Generated by Avanquest Technology v:7.1. For information please visit: http://www.avanquestusa.com/ -->
<!-- saved from url=(0014)about:internet -->
<title>

index

</title>
<meta content="Web Easy Professional Avanquest Software" name="Author">
</meta>
<meta content="Web Easy, Avanquest" name="Keywords">
</meta>
<meta content="This web site has been created with technology from Avanquest Software." name="Description">
</meta>
<script type="text/javascript">

<!--//
IE=(navigator.appName.indexOf('Microsoft') >= 0);
NS=(navigator.appName.indexOf('Netscape') >= 0);
SF=(navigator.appName.indexOf('Safari') >= 0);
FF=(navigator.userAgent.indexOf('Firefox') >= 0);
OP=(navigator.userAgent.indexOf('Opera') >= 0);
GK=(navigator.userAgent.indexOf('Gecko') >= 0);
V4=(parseInt(navigator.appVersion) >= 4);
if((V5=navigator.appVersion.indexOf('MSIE '))<0) V5=-5;
V5=(parseInt(navigator.appVersion.charAt(V5+5))>=5);
MAC=(navigator.userAgent.indexOf('Mac')!=-1); //-->

</script>
<script type="text/javascript">

<!--
function OnWeLoad()
{	window.LfFrm.document.open(); window.TpFrm.document.open(); window.BmFrm.document.open(); window.RhFrm.document.open();
window.LfFrm.document.writeln('<body bgcolor="#ffffff"><body>')
window.TpFrm.document.writeln('<body bgcolor="#ffffff"><body>')
window.BmFrm.document.writeln('<body bgcolor="#ffffff"><body>')
window.RhFrm.document.writeln('<body bgcolor="#ffffff"><body>')
window.LfFrm.document.close(); window.TpFrm.document.close(); window.BmFrm.document.close(); window.RhFrm.document.close();
} //-->

</script>
</head>
<frameset onresize="if(NS) OnWeLoad()" onload="if(V4) OnWeLoad()" border="0" cols="*,994,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="no">
<frame src="about:blank" name="LfFrm">
</frame>
<frameset border="0" rows="*,768,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="no">
<frame src="about:blank" name="TpFrm">
</frame>
<frame scrolling="yes" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" src="preview_024.htm" name="MyFrm">
</frame>
<frame scrolling="no" src="about:blank" name="BmFrm">
</frame>
</frameset>
<frame scrolling="no" src="about:blank" name="RhFrm">
</frame>
</frameset>
<noframes>

<body bgcolor="#fffff0">
<blockquote><font face='Arial' size=2>
<i>Your Internet Browser has to support Frames, DHTML, CSS and JavaScript.<br></i>
</font></blockquote></body>

</noframes>
</html>

Doug


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, we need the code for the page that the text box is in... it should be preview_024.htm...

Anyway, to add an overflow scroll-bar to a text box you could try:
(find the text box tag[usually <div> or <span> or <p>)
and add this to it:

```
<div [b]style="overflow: scroll;"[/b]>
```
If that doesn't work post the code of that preview page...

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## dholmes60614 (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't tell you how much I appreciate your help. I did use your code and tried inserting it and was able to get a scroll bar but there was no room to move it anywhere. I noticed that in the various positions I placed your code in the p style that I was able to change the size of the scrollbar so that it ended after the corresponding paragraph of text but that was about it. Hope this code is better. The text box in questions starts with "an IV will be placed" and ends with "limits the use of, a tourniquet"

Again many Thanks
Doug

Inline style
margin-bottom: 0in;
line-height: 100%;


Click on tag to toggle stickyness
<html lang="en">
<head>
<!-- Generated by Avanquest Technology v:7.1. For information please visit: http://www.avanquestusa.com/ -->
<!-- saved from url=(0014)about:internet -->
<title>

knee preop

</title>
<meta content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" http-equiv="Content-Type">
</meta>
<meta content="text/css;" http-equiv="Content-Style-Type">
</meta>
<meta content="Web Easy Professional Avanquest Software" name="Author">
</meta>
<meta content="Web Easy, Avanquest" name="Keywords">
</meta>
<meta content="This web site has been created with technology from Avanquest Software." name="Description">
</meta>
<script type="text/javascript" src="index_g.js">

</script>
<!-- // Document Script // -->
<script type="text/javascript" src="index_014_a.js">

</script>
<!-- // Motion Script // -->
<style type="text/css">

<!--
.f05	{font: 16px 'arial', helvetica, sans-serif;color:#ffffff; }
.f02	{font: 16px 'arial', helvetica, sans-serif;color:#000000; }
.f01	{font: italic bold 32px 'trebuchet ms', 'lucida grande', arial, sans-serif;color:#ffffff; }
.f06	{font: 13px 'arial', helvetica, sans-serif;color:#000000; }
.f03	{font: bold 32px 'trebuchet ms', 'lucida grande', arial, sans-serif;color:#ffffff; }
.f04	{font: 16px 'arial', helvetica, sans-serif;color:#04385d; }
#a17 {text-decoration :none;color:#000000; }
#a1 {text-decoration :none;color:#000000; }
#a4 {text-decoration :none;color:#000000; }
#a21 {text-decoration :none;color:#000000; }
#a10 {text-decoration :none;color:#000000; }
#a33 {text-decoration :none;color:#000000; }
#a11 {text-decoration :none;color:#000000; }
#a23 {text-decoration :none;color:#000000; }
#a12 {text-decoration :none;color:#000000; }
#a13 {text-decoration :none;color:#000000; }
#a14 {text-decoration :none;color:#000000; } -->

</style>
</head>
<body vlink="#ffff33" text="#ffffff" link="#0000ff" bgcolor="#ffffff" alink="#ff0000" onload="if(V4) OnWeLoad()" topmargin="3" leftmargin="3">
<div style="position: absolute; left: 11px; top: 335px; width: 188px; height: 407px;">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014025.gif" title="" src="index014025.gif">
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 9px; top: 739px; width: 985px; height: 4px;">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014024.gif" title="" src="index014024.gif">
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 599px; top: 746px; width: 83px; height: 19px;" id="e36">
<a target="_blank" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,0,0,IDP[17],Img36,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,0,0,IDP[17],Img36,'index_032.htm',1)" href="index_032.htm">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014022.jpg" title="" src="index014022.jpg" name="m36" id="m36">
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 14px; top: 10px; width: 980px; height: 61px;">
<a target="_self" href="index_001.htm">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014021.gif" title="" src="index014021.gif">
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 168px; top: 33px; width: 294px; height: 43px;" class="f01">

and ANESTHESIA

</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 923px; top: 21px; width: 57px; height: 20px;" class="f02" id="e33">
<a target="_self" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,IDP[16],'#000000',0,0,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,IDP[16],0,0,0,'index_005.htm',1)" href="index_005.htm" id="a33">
<div>
<em>
<strong>
<u>
<font face="Perpetua" color="#ffffff">
<h3 class="r">

Español

</h3>
</font>
</u>
</strong>
</em>
</div>
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 11px; top: 93px; width: 982px; height: 4px;">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014020.gif" title="" src="index014020.gif">
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 200px; top: 202px; width: 794px; height: 4px;">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014019.gif" title="" src="index014019.gif">
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 198px; top: 96px; width: 5px; height: 643px;">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014018.gif" title="" src="index014018.gif">
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 27px; top: 13px; width: 156px; height: 42px;" class="f03">

SURGERY

</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 283px; top: 746px; width: 63px; height: 19px;" id="e28">
<a target="_blank" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,0,0,IDP[15],Img28,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,0,0,IDP[15],Img28,'index_029.htm',1)" href="index_029.htm">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014016.jpg" title="" src="index014016.jpg" name="m28" id="m28">
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 385px; top: 746px; width: 63px; height: 21px;" id="e27">
<a target="_blank" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,0,0,IDP[14],Img27,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,0,0,IDP[14],Img27,'index_027.htm',1)" href="index_027.htm">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014014.jpg" title="" src="index014014.jpg" name="m27" id="m27">
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 487px; top: 746px; width: 73px; height: 19px;" id="e26">
<a target="_blank" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,0,0,IDP[13],Img26,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,0,0,IDP[13],Img26,'#print page',1)" href="#print page">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014012.jpg" title="" src="index014012.jpg" name="m26" id="m26">
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 721px; top: 746px; width: 112px; height: 19px;" id="e25">
<a target="_blank" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,0,0,IDP[12],Img25,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,0,0,IDP[12],Img25,'index_028.htm',1)" href="index_028.htm">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014010.jpg" title="" src="index014010.jpg" name="m25" id="m25">
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 8px; top: 746px; width: 236px; height: 17px;" class="f02">
<div>
<font size="2">
<font color="#5ad200">
<strong>
<font size="1">

2008

</font>
</strong>
<font size="3" color="#000000">
<font size="1" color="#5ad200">

©

</font>
</font>
<strong>
<font size="1">

Beach Anesthesia. All Rights Reserved.

</font>
</strong>
</font>
</font>
</div>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 858px; top: 21px; width: 57px; height: 20px;" class="f02" id="e23">
<a target="_self" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,IDP[11],'#000000',0,0,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,IDP[11],0,0,0,'index_004.htm',1)" href="index_004.htm" id="a23">
<em>
<strong>
<u>
<font face="Perpetua" color="#ffffff">
<h3 align="center" class="r">

Polski

</h3>
</font>
</u>
</strong>
</em>
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 202px; top: 170px; width: 792px; height: 3px;">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014009.gif" title="" src="index014009.gif">
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 530px; top: 177px; width: 153px; height: 20px; text-align: center;" class="f02" id="e21">
<a target="_self" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,IDP[10],'#000000',0,0,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,IDP[10],0,0,0,'index_015.htm',1)" href="index_015.htm" id="a21">
<div>
<font color="#5ad200">
<strong>
<u>

DURING SURGERY

</u>
</strong>
</font>
</div>
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 11px; top: 72px; width: 983px; height: 20px;" class="f02">
<div align="center">
<strong>
<font color="#5ad200">

Anesthesia for ACL Repair, Knee Arthroscopy, Meniscus Repair, Knee Scope, PCL Repair

</font>
</strong>
</div>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 231px; top: 208px; width: 758px; height: 465px;" class="f02">
<p align="left" style="margin-bottom: 0in; line-height: 100%;">
<font face="Verdana" color="#010101">
</font>
</p>
<p align="left" style="margin-bottom: 0in; line-height: 100%;">
<font face="Verdana" color="#010101">

An IV will be placed. You might have some pre-operative lab work done. Sometimes you will be asked to take pain medications
right before the operation.

</font>
</p>
<p align="left" style="margin-bottom: 0in; line-height: 100%;">
<font face="Verdana" color="#010101">

Knee scopes are a common procedure to relieve knee pain. Once in the knee, the surgeon can survey and
repair any damage to the knee. Most individuals will have the procedure done in an outpatient center and return home that day. Most
commonly, general anesthesia will be the preferred choice of anesthesia because of its expediency. You have several other
choices of anesthesia and the anesthesiologist should explain all of them to you if you ask. They are local, regional, spinal and
epidural anesthesia.

</font>
<font face="Verdana" color="#010101">

Most surgeons prefer not to do a knee scope under local anesthesia.

</font>
</p>
<p align="left" style="margin-bottom: 0in; line-height: 100%;">
<font face="Verdana" color="#010101">

If you are having an "open" knee,
an ACL (Anterior Crutiate Ligament) or a PCL (Posterior Crutiate Ligament) repair, often you will receive a regional block to
numb your leg in the pre-operative area. For this block, a numbing medicine similar to Novocaine will be injected at the at
the crease of your groin and leg of the operative leg. Within 10 minutes, you will lose the ability to move or feel your leg. The
sensation will come back and muscle strength will return later that night.

</font>
</p>
<p align="left" style="margin-bottom: 0in; line-height: 100%;">
<font face="Verdana" color="#010101">

If you are having the knee scope under local anesthesia,
you might receive an injection of a Novocaine like medication into your knee before going to the operating room. This is because
the surgeon wants to let the medication take effect and numb the knee before attempting the surgery.

</font>
</p>
<p align="left" style="margin-bottom: 0in; line-height: 100%;">
<font face="Verdana" color="#010101">

Once you are in the operating
room, monitors will be placed. You will be given oxygen to breathe, either through a mask or through a small tube placed in
your nose.

</font>
</p>
<p align="left" style="margin-bottom: 0in; line-height: 100%;">
<font face="Verdana" color="#010101">

If you chose to have local anesthesia, with or without twilight (MAC), realize that if a tourniquet is used during the procedure
their will be problems covering your pain at the tourniquet site. Because of this local anesthesia is best used when the surgeon does
not use, or limits the use of, a tourniquet.

</font>
</p>
<font face="Verdana" color="#010101">
</font>
<p align="left" style="margin-bottom: 0in; line-height: 100%;">
<font face="Verdana" color="#010101">
</font>
</p>
<p align="left" style="margin-bottom: 0in; line-height: 100%;">
<font face="Verdana" color="#010101">
</font>
</p>
<p align="left" style="margin-bottom: 0in; line-height: 100%;">
</p>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 872px; top: 743px; width: 77px; height: 17px;" id="e18">
<a target="_blank" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,0,0,IDP[9],Img18,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,0,0,IDP[9],Img18,'index_026.htm',1)" href="index_026.htm">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014007.jpg" title="" src="index014007.jpg" name="m18" id="m18">
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 793px; top: 21px; width: 57px; height: 20px;" class="f02" id="e17">
<a target="_self" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,IDP[8],'#000000',0,0,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,IDP[8],0,0,0,'index_001.htm',1)" href="index_001.htm" id="a17">
<em>
<strong>
<u>
<font face="Perpetua" color="#ffffff">
<h3 align="center" class="r">

Home

</h3>
</font>
</u>
</strong>
</em>
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 11px; top: 97px; width: 187px; height: 238px;">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014006.gif" title="" src="index014006.gif">
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 203px; top: 97px; width: 790px; height: 73px;">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014005.gif" title="" src="index014005.gif">
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 818px; top: 177px; width: 155px; height: 24px; text-align: center;" class="f02" id="e14">
<a target="_self" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,IDP[7],'#000000',0,0,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,IDP[7],0,0,0,'index_016.htm',1)" href="index_016.htm" id="a14">
<div>
<strong>
<u>
<font color="#5ad200">

AFTER SURGERY

</font>
</u>
</strong>
</div>
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 818px; top: 177px; width: 155px; height: 24px; text-align: center;" class="f02" id="e13">
<a target="_self" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,IDP[6],'#000000',0,0,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,IDP[6],0,0,0,'index_016.htm',1)" href="index_016.htm" id="a13">
<div>
<strong>
<font color="#04385d">

AFTER SURGERY

</font>
</strong>
</div>
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 530px; top: 177px; width: 153px; height: 20px; text-align: center;" class="f02" id="e12">
<a target="_self" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,IDP[5],'#000000',0,0,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,IDP[5],0,0,0,'index_015.htm',1)" href="index_015.htm" id="a12">
<div>
<strong>
<font color="#04385d">

DURING SURGERY

</font>
</strong>
</div>
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 242px; top: 177px; width: 153px; height: 20px; text-align: center;" class="f02" id="e11">
<a target="_self" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,IDP[4],'#000000',0,0,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,IDP[4],0,0,0,'index_014.htm',1)" href="index_014.htm" id="a11">
<div>
<strong>
<font color="#04385d">
<u>

BEFORE SURGERY

</u>
</font>
</strong>
</div>
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 242px; top: 177px; width: 153px; height: 20px; text-align: center;" class="f02" id="e10">
<a target="_self" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,IDP[3],'#000000',0,0,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,IDP[3],0,0,0,'index_014.htm',1)" href="index_014.htm" id="a10">
<div>
<font color="#5ad200">
<strong>

BEFORE SURGERY

</strong>
</font>
</div>
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 231px; top: 98px; width: 682px; height: 72px;" class="f02">
<div>
<strong>
<font color="#003399">
<font color="#04385d">
<font face="Trebuchet MS">

Pre-operative Anesthetic Involvement:

<font color="#5ad200">

LOW

</font>
</font>
</font>
</font>
</strong>
</div>
<div>
<strong>
<font face="Trebuchet MS" color="#5ad200">
<font color="#04385d">

Anesthetic Complexity:

</font>

LOW

</font>
</strong>
</div>
<div>
<strong>
<font face="Trebuchet MS" color="#5ad200">
<font color="#04385d">

Anesthetic Choices:

</font>

General,

<font color="#04385d">

Local, Regional, Spinal, Epidural

</font>
</font>
</strong>
</div>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 202px; top: 738px; width: 792px; height: 3px;">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014004.gif" title="" src="index014004.gif">
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 334px; top: 674px; width: 659px; height: 39px;">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014003.gif" title="" src="index014003.gif">
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 202px; top: 674px; width: 132px; height: 39px;">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014002.gif" title="" src="index014002.gif">
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 886px; top: 681px; width: 102px; height: 24px;">
<a target="_self" href="index_003.htm">
<img vspace="0" hspace="0" border="0" align="top" alt="index014001.gif" title="" src="index014001.gif">
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 886px; top: 683px; width: 102px; height: 24px;" class="f02" id="e4">
<a target="_self" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,IDP[2],'#000000',0,0,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,IDP[2],0,0,0,'index_003.htm',1)" href="index_003.htm" id="a4">
<div align="center">
<strong>
<font color="#ffffff">

Learn More

</font>
</strong>
</div>
</a>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 207px; top: 678px; width: 125px; height: 26px;" class="f04">
<div align="center">
<font size="5" face="Bradley Hand ITC" color="#ffffff">
<strong>

TIP of DAY

</strong>
</font>
</div>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 342px; top: 683px; width: 545px; height: 23px;" class="f05">
<div align="center">
<strong>
<font color="#04385d">

Discontinue herbal medications at least 7 days before surgery

</font>
</strong>
</div>
</div>
<div style="position: absolute; left: 536px; top: 717px; width: 456px; height: 21px;" class="f06" id="e1">
<a target="_self" onmouseout="OnWeOver(0,IDP[1],'#000000',0,0,0,0)" onmouseover="OnWeOver(0,IDP[1],0,0,0,'index_003.htm',1)" href="index_003.htm" id="a1">
<div>
<font color="#5ad200">
<strong>

From

<u>

YOUR SURGERY: What You NEED TO KNOW Before You Go Under

</u>
</strong>
</font>
</div>
</a>
</div>
</body>
</html>


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, if you change this line(line 201, 8 lines up from "An IV will be placed..."):

```
<div style="position: absolute; left: 231px; top: 208px; width: 758px; height: 465px;" class="f02">
```
to:

```
<div style="position: absolute; left: 231px; top: 208px; width: 758px; height: 450px; overflow: scroll;" class="f02">
```
then the scroll bar will show, i know it's not ideal for scrolling etc but if you change the height and width of the box any overflowing text will scroll instead.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## dholmes60614 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you much. I will try it.


----------

